# ppp och pppoe probs!!!!

## detrex

Har lite problem när jag ska installera rp-pppoe

när jag kör configurationen så säger den att jag inte

har ppp installerat men det har jag, stöd i kärnan för

ppp finns 

Någon som vet vad det kan vara för problem har försökt som faan

men det går inte vägen

----------

## snutte

Säker på att du lagt in PPP over Ethernet då i kärnan och inte bara PPP ?

Bara en tanke som dök upp i mitt huvud. Kanske inte är det rätta svaret.  :Wink: 

----------

